# Dodgy massage centre..



## Kawasutra

Was at a massage centre the other day. It began a bit strange, thought mmmhhhh lets see. Half way thru she offerd me "special" service, I denied it. Lady was getting angry shouted at me, asked for tip, I denied, threw towel at me shouted, I left.

Should I have called the police...


----------



## Malbec

Kawasutra said:


> Was at a massage centre the other day. It began a bit strange, thought mmmhhhh lets see. Half way thru she offerd me "special" service, I denied it. Lady was getting angry shouted at me, asked for tip, I denied, threw towel at me shouted, I left.
> 
> Should I have called the police...


I would complain and not pay for the service. Did you pay?
Btw, it reminded me of this review on TA


----------



## BringBackBuck8

As a Dubai newbie I was amazed at the number of cards pushed under my door with pics of scantily clad ladies and a phone number offering massage! I thought that kind of thing wouldn't go on in Dubai. 

However having been here a month it's everywhere. To be fair it's pretty easy to spot reputable from the 'extras' joints.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

hahahaha you are green OP!

Have you not heard about these places? Nice cheap massage then extra for "extras"?

I thought everyone knew apart from the tourists. They stretch from Deira to the Marina*

Go to a 5* hotel spa if you can't handle it. 

* I am told


----------



## arabianhorse

Kawasutra said:


> Was at a massage centre the other day. It began a bit strange, thought mmmhhhh lets see. Half way thru she offerd me "special" service, I denied it. Lady was getting angry shouted at me, asked for tip, I denied, threw towel at me shouted, I left.
> 
> Should I have called the police...


Well with a name like Kawasutra, you're just asking for trouble 
if you report it, chances are *you* will be arrested :fish:


----------



## Kawasutra

arabianhorse said:


> Well with a name like Kawasutra, you're just asking for trouble
> if you report it, chances are *you* will be arrested :fish:


I have not mentioned my user name when I booked in, should I....


----------

